# Heart Attack Grill



## MedicPrincess (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay, the funniest part of this is at the end, when the "Doctor" listens to the guys heart....


http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4632991n


----------



## karaya (Jan 22, 2009)

Gawd!!  Those burgers look good!!  And speaking of looking good, those "nurses" will give me an eye ache to accompany my belly ache after I eat one of those burgers.


----------



## WiFi_Cowgirl (Jan 22, 2009)

That's sick.


----------



## imurphy (Jan 22, 2009)

At least they're honest. It IS bad for you! People's choices are their own, hence obecity being a spot of bother here!


----------



## seanm028 (Jan 22, 2009)

That's not very far from me.  I'm definitely going to check it out once before I die.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 22, 2009)

Pers0nally I don't eat meat, but a restaurant near me has a burger called a Logger Burger. 1 pound single patty,10+ strips of bacon, custom made bun. The bun is baked in a pie plate. The key, I've been told is to have the condiments on the side and to add them as you eat, otherwise the bun gets soggy.


----------



## dslprod (Jan 22, 2009)

i love this restaurant ! every valentines day they have great specials Lol


----------



## Buzz (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd probably eat there on occasion. Though, their burgers didn't look so greasy that I'd probably end up throwing it all back up shortly after leaving.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 22, 2009)

Medic!  Best. Burger. Ever.


----------



## csly27 (Jan 22, 2009)

oh yeah, next time i am in az with my buddy I am so gonna try one. Nothing like a big fat greasy burger and fries to make ones day lol. Could not imagine eating like that on a reg basis, but every now and then bring it on.


----------



## marineman (Jan 22, 2009)

I think that warrants a vacation to Chandler, AZ. We have several restaurants in the area that have challenges, one has a 72oz burger that comes with a plate of fries, if you can eat it in 30 minutes or less alone it's free. But it doesn't look as good as those burgers.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 22, 2009)

Mmm! I can feel my arteries hardening just thinking about it!


----------

